# Mamas of late talkers: when did they catch up?



## mommyofgb (Jul 21, 2011)

To those who had late talking children that went on to eventually catch up, when did it happen? Did your LO need speech therapy or did they catch up naturally?


----------



## mommyofgb (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess I should add that I am concerned about my own child. Who at almost 3 is behind her peers in language. As she gets older I am noticing that she is having trouble understanding what people are saying. She can follow instructions and knows common everyday things, but she has trouble with new things and I am just worried she is never going to catch up. She has already had 2 SLPs assess her and I think they are missing what I am seeing.


----------



## carolm1 (Mar 29, 2011)

My son is 2 and I think he falls into this catergory. At about en months he was able to say baba,dada and mama, and once his sister was born he stopped tlaking and just started making noises. Now his sister is 15 months and she goes about saying , cat, get out, go away, get back, no, mama, dada, night night, boo (blue) and today she decided to add 'doom' to her word list. At about the same time she started activly talking, my son did too. He now says mommy, water (this is any drink), cat, dada, bye bye, good bye, night night, get back,get out, get away, and a ton of others. Its like one day hes like ' oh hey i can put these words together and get what i want." I brought this up to some friends of mine that are teachers that have worked with young kids and they say my son is fine. I'm still a little worried because his words arent always clear, and my husband is upset that our daughter is able to pronounce words clearer than our son, but I am able to understand him, even if it is hard at times.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ds said his first word at about 15 months but the progress was slow from their. At his 2nd birthday he had a handful of words & very rarely put 2 together. 3 months later he was talking in sentences. Now at 31 months he is speaking as well as many 4 & 5 year olds & picks up new words as soon as he hears them, usually with the right pronunciation.

At 3 I do think I would pursue it more, especially if she is struggling with comprehension.


----------



## Terrilein (Jan 9, 2007)

My dd *just* managed two word sentences at 2 years. She only finally caught up with other kids her age when she started pre-school at 3 yrs. But she's semi-bilingual, too, so that was probably her problem to start with.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

My oldest has mild oral and verbal apraxia..

At 3 years she had around 5 words and started therapy

by the end of that year she had into the hundreds and able to form sentences

3.5 was a HUGE langulage explosion for her

by 5 you could barely tell

she is now 8.5 dojng great

Deanna


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

My DS didn't say any words at 24 months. At 30 months, he started to talk like crazy (3-4 word sentences) and now talks a lot. It's not perfect, but he improves daily. He is bilingual though. The people who evaluated him thought that's the major thing in his development but think that by age 4 or 5 he'll be perfectly fluent in both languages.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

My DS said his first word at 2yo. We never did any intervention, as he was using sign language to communicate and was totally normal or advanced in every other aspect. He's now 7yo and language still isn't his strong suit. He's a VERY visual and tactile learner and has a hard time with verbal instruction. He is however totally on track in school and just as smart as any other kid his age. He has amazing math, spacial and visual learning skills. I figure that each kid is different and is good at different things.

I would say that by 4yo no one noticed his language delay. Now at 7yo no one would ever guess that he didn't talk until he was 2. I still notice some things, as he doesn't process instruction well (I have to physically show him how to do something), but no one else does.

I hope that helps.


----------



## YayJennie (Aug 7, 2008)

My son didn't even say "mama" until 14 or 15 months old, and only had a few other words by 18 months. However, somewhere between 18 months and 2 years, his vocabulary made a huge jump and he was speaking in short sentences by his 2nd birthday. Now he's 28 months old and speaks easily in full sentences, continues to have new words everyday, and is easy to understand. I was surprised by the sudden jump after saying so little for so long, but he's definitely caught up quickly now!


----------

